# Horse Throwing head up at walk



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Could be saddle fit , the bit , heavy hands , or his teeth ? I'm dealing with something like this with my mare . Turns out it's my riding . I have discovered that I have heavy hands .


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could try a running martingale or string martingale for the head bobbing habbit. I would start with having teeth check though. If you already perceptive enough to know that the horse likes working cows better than trail riding, then it's possibly just a habbit from boredom (if that's the case, I'd go with the martingale, its a bad habit to get into and needs to be stopped.)


----------



## cgallian (Sep 12, 2011)

My horse was doing the same thing, but doesn't do it anymore. It sounds like your horse just needs more cantering time. If he likes to work and have a job, he probably just needs to stretch his legs more often. My QH was tossing his head when we'd walk down the trail, it started to seem like he was asking to go faster, because he wouldn't do it when we'd trot or canter. Once I started to work him more at the trot and canter - the head tossing totally stopped. Now he is more content to just walk when I want to go on a lazy trail. Try working him more/harder for a week or two and see if the head tossing stops.


----------

